How find the popularity of programming languages and libraries? with ranking? - pasupulaphani
======
mtmail
A google search for
"[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=programming%20la...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=programming%20language%20popularity%20survey")
might be a first step

[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017#technology](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017#technology)

